# Can't play Trackmania United Nations Forever!!!



## zijin_cheng (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi, i recently downloaded Trackmania united, nations forever. The system requirements are 1.6ghz, 512 ram and 16mb vidoe card. my computer is at that level but have 64mb video card. 

I start the game and it says checking connection to master server............... then it goes to the screen where it says create new account or sign in with existing account or something like that.

I can't click on the buttons, only can mouse over the icons!!

What's happening?

Don't tell me i have 2 download this again, since i have dialup, took me 1 week to download this


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

ok 2 things i reccomend not paying Trackmania on dial up, i still get some extreme lagg on adsl 2, and just because the buttons don't light up doesent mean it doesent work, and i highely doubt you got a dud copy of the gam


----------



## zijin_cheng (Oct 15, 2007)

oh.......... probably cuz my download accelerator said file has changed, do u still want to download it? I said yes.

Can you play offline?


----------



## groudon185p (Dec 30, 2007)

yeah well on normal nations you can, i havent downloaded forever yet but you should be able to


----------

